# German to Russian and English to Russian interpreter



## Anton_Buchin

I’m need services of interpreter – from German to Russian and English to Russian. Interpreting will be need in Hannover (7 of April, Thursday) for a half of a day. It is possible to solve the transport problem (I have a car).


----------



## theresoon

Anton_Buchin said:


> I’m need services of interpreter – from German to Russian and English to Russian. Interpreting will be need in Hannover (7 of April, Thursday) for a half of a day. It is possible to solve the transport problem (I have a car).



You should contact the BDÜ (German Interpreters' and Translators' Association) to ensure the interpreter is a qualified person.
You might need more than one person.


----------

